# wingnut jibber jabber



## Rager (Jan 9, 2012)

I just released after 4 months in WA headed WARM fuck this cold..i really feel i should be getting a facebook...or twitter....so i can google my rideshares as i text the next Occupy protest. ...i dont know whats going on anymore....Boo its me society and im lighting up your tent cities not with fire but tv screens and cell screens while sending the 10 yearolds into your Yrds...and as they get jerked under or stick that 1st needle to their flesh i think to myself...atleast we still have population control...
FACEBOOK! ITS ALL ABOUT STAYING CONNECTED! who the fuck wants to be connected to anyone and everyone? jesus christ what the fuck is really going on....I know not everything is black n white in this gift called life. i know that people will be people. I love people without people i would not beable to live how i do. BUT goddamn sometimes i wish i could bitchslap a few..and not go to jail...again. usaully i dont give two fucks about well ..anything....this isint elitist bullshit just an opinon (a worthless) one at that. i CHOOSE this lifestyle...im not homeless im houseless so take your pity and shove it up your ass or gimme a fucking dollar and stop calling the cops. Everyone has their own reasons for living the way they do. i forgot where i was going with this all.. guess this why i hop solo...this makes no sense whatsoever and thats ok im not here ranting to make sense... im ranting .....enough said FUCK NOLA here i come you bitch opp..better have a bed warmed up...oh yah and happy fucking holidays


----------

